# nile monitor wont eat!!!!! heeelp!!



## joeyboi (Aug 5, 2012)

hi wondering if anyone can help, ive had my nile now for about 6 months now its only about 20inches long, ive had alot of trouble with feeding it and i no that niles are very good eaters! mine will not take crickets or any type of insects since i started feeding mice, now it will only eat one fluff mouse a day and sometimes still doesnt eat that and can go off the food for a few days. ive tryed egg and also fish and will still not eat ???

i have a deep substrate of about 5 inches, and the basking spot i am using a 150w bulb and for night i have a infered bulb of 100w and also have a uv tube aswel and a big pool enough to soak his hole body! 

so im really confused of what is wrong! i mean he does eat but not like a nile should! and will never feed infront of me!! any ideas please help ?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Try getting this moved to the lizards section, this is really the non exotic furry section, sorry


----------

